# First bottle site - over 150 bottle so far!



## ccpe (Feb 7, 2021)

I stumbled on this site by pure accident - I hadn't even thought about looking for old bottles in N Florida.  the earliest bottle I dated is circa 1915 but most are from the 1920's and 1930's.  I'm sure there's more and I'll be out there whenever I can go.  (The red one wasn't found on the site but all the rest were.)


----------



## Csa (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice. Looks a lot like the types of things I find. Should be areas that you’ll find that have the older stuff. There’s one spot in my bottle dump that has turn off century stuff, other areas are only 1940s+. Keep looking, go to the area with the oldest bottles and dig down a bit. 
What is the nice light cobalt/ cornflower blue bottle, any marks or embossing?


----------



## ccpe (Feb 7, 2021)

If you are referring to the one on the end, it is "Union Products Company Inc" from New Orleans, LA.
I'm going to keep digging because I'm sure I'm only now getting to the older bottles.
Thanks!


----------



## RCO (Feb 7, 2021)

sometimes dumps like these can contain older items , a lot of the time they were just used during the more recent periods of time . 

have to research the property to see how long its been there , if there is any potential for older items or if its a newer lot


----------



## ccpe (Feb 7, 2021)

I thoroughly researched the property but the first deed is from an estate of a woman born in 1912.  Per the census, she never lived on the property so I'm afraid that's a dead end without a trip to the county vaults.


----------



## Csa (Feb 7, 2021)

Good luck. I was referring to the cobalt one in the middle. Seems like a diff shape than typical bromo type bottles from that era. What are the base markings if any.


----------



## ccpe (Feb 7, 2021)

It has an M in a circle mark with "design pa 97178".  Above that is "BONO 36", but it is harder to read.


----------



## Csa (Feb 7, 2021)

Maryland glass bottle. Might have been a bromo bottle, I don’t know enough to be sure. Good sha.org article to review and a similar but older bottle on worthpoint.



			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Bromo-Seltzer.pdf
		











						Antique Maryland Glass 10" Cobalt Blue Bottle circa 1935 | #1967045984
					

Condition is a bit rough (see photos). Several stains but no chips in glass. No lid. Has  R.D. No. 35  along with an M with a circle around it, and  Design Pat. 97178  embossed on the bottom. Bottle i




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## ccpe (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## RCO (Feb 8, 2021)

ccpe said:


> I thoroughly researched the property but the first deed is from an estate of a woman born in 1912.  Per the census, she never lived on the property so I'm afraid that's a dead end without a trip to the county vaults.



sometimes there is old maps in local history books or old topographical maps will show what buildings existed there at a certain point in time although often those are from the 50's or 60's


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 8, 2021)

Your bottle looks like an older MILK OF MAGNESIA bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 8, 2021)

Cool finds! Depression Era dumps always seem to have a nice mix of closure styles.


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Feb 10, 2021)

Csa said:


> Maryland glass bottle. Might have been a bromo bottle, I don’t know enough to be sure. Good sha.org article to review and a similar but older bottle on worthpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably a "Milk of Magnesia" bottle


----------



## Gramr (Feb 11, 2021)

Nice spot! Find the outhouse location you may find some interesting things. It'll have long since decomposed. Amazing what gets lost/disposed of in them. Worth the dig.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 9, 2021)

RCO said:


> sometimes there is old maps in local history books or old topographical maps will show what buildings existed there at a certain point in time although often those are from the 50's or 60's



Sanborn maps for sanitary( outhouse locations). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpe (Apr 12, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Sanborn maps for sanitary( outhouse locations).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll look into that for the area.  I might try the county vaults to look for early locations.  There has been people living in the area since well before the civil war.  I would love to find anything that early.


----------

